# Maryland 2018



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am super excited for this comp because this is on my "one year anniversary" of competing.
goals (subject to change):
333
sub 15 avg
sub 11 single

444
sub 1 min avg
sub 50 single

555
get a good single

FMC
uhhhhh.... i dunno

OH
sub 30 avg
sub 20 single

sq1
sub 25 avg
sub 20 single

let me know if you are going too:


----------

